# So, ENTP or ENFP?



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

vel said:


> and this is Ne trying to fake Te/Ti


No, I'm not trying to fake anything. I could care less about looking like something I'm not. I think I fell asleep mid sentence.

Anyway, I could watch Inglorious Basterds and completely loved it! And I'm an ENFP. I also LOVE competition.

However, the OP is like a poster child for ENFP. Come on, our biggest qualities is our ability to empathize. We don't have to empathize with characters in movies, however. But with people in everyday life. That is our Fi. 

It's like we can jump into other people's skin. And I am definitely a knowledge seeker and get hots for intellectuals. 

ENFP all the way. I bet she inspires people too. :wink:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> ENFP all the way. I bet she inspires people too. :wink:


hah! ENFPs are definitely the motivational types. I, on the other hand, serve as a warning.

*litters a beer can at a petting zoo*


----------



## pinkrasputin (Apr 13, 2009)

God said:


> hah! ENFPs are definitely the motivational types. I, on the other hand, serve as a warning.
> 
> *litters a beer can at a petting zoo*


Doesn't your Fe make you go back and pick that up?


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Doesn't your Fe make you go back and pick that up?


I don't know about God, but I might if someone happened to see me drop it :crazy:


----------



## dagnytaggart (Jun 6, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> Doesn't your Fe make you go back and pick that up?


I wanted to, but my Si inferiority made me forget.


----------



## vel (May 17, 2010)

pinkrasputin said:


> No, I'm not trying to fake anything. I could care less about looking like something I'm not. I think I fell asleep mid sentence.
> 
> Anyway, I could watch Inglorious Basterds and completely loved it! And I'm an ENFP. I also LOVE competition.
> 
> ...


That was a joke lol - I wasn't stating that you are trying to fake anything, it was just funny because you seem to have drifted off never finishing the post so I made a joke about Ne.

You're the one with developed Te though. Like you said somewhere else all you want to date are T-type men. I know a middle-aged ENFP and all he seems to go after are girls with some competitive spunk in them. Loving it in others vs having it as your own long-standing trait that you are have been comfortable with all your life are are two different things though.


----------



## TMcGraw (Sep 7, 2010)

I've actually laughed at a funeral. A lot. Awkward.


----------



## Serenae (Aug 30, 2010)

Haha, I only have trouble watching Inglorious Basters when they're beating the guys's head into a plump. It's actually one of my favourite films. I absolutely HATE Saw on the other hand though. Who the hell is he to decide whether people deserve to live or die anyway?

I'm probably an ENFP. I have no trouble speaking about my emotions, or getting other people to tell me about theirs. Apparently I'm really easy to get to know, and I've heard that loads of people feel they have this "special connection" with me. Which pretty much screams ENFP a long way, right?
As for being competitive, I've always been rather competitive, and hated losing. I can accept losing as long as I find the person I competed against a worthy winner, and if he/she isn't an arse about it. 

As for inspiring, I am a politics student after all. I'm overly idealistic and want to change the world, and have realised that I can't do it alone.  If not inspiring, I'm defiantly overflowing with enthusiasm and hope.


----------



## TMcGraw (Sep 7, 2010)

Serenae said:


> Haha, I only have trouble watching Inglorious Basters when they're beating the guys's head into a plump. It's actually one of my favourite films. I absolutely HATE Saw on the other hand though. Who the hell is he to decide whether people deserve to live or die anyway?
> 
> I'm probably an ENFP. I have no trouble speaking about my emotions, or getting other people to tell me about theirs. Apparently I'm really easy to get to know, and I've heard that loads of people feel they have this "special connection" with me. Which pretty much screams ENFP a long way, right?
> As for being competitive, I've always been rather competitive, and hated losing. I can accept losing as long as I find the person I competed against a worthy winner, and if he/she isn't an arse about it.
> ...


Yep, ENFP alright


----------



## Serenae (Aug 30, 2010)

An ENFP that has managed to learn how to think before she acts. I find that feat rather impressive for an ENFP. Unfortunately that doesn't stop me from doing stupid things as they make life more interesting (Read: less boring).:laughing:


----------

